# Bike-Shops in Köln



## Ecke2000 (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte in naher Zukunft verschiedene Teile am Rad austauschen: Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker.
Ich sehe allerdings die Gefahr dass es nicht fachgerecht gemacht wird (Steuersatz schief, Anzugsdrehmoment nicht beachtet), so dass dann vielleicht der Lenker bricht oder ähnliches.
Außerdem ist es so, dass ich alle Teile schon da hab und quasi den Shop/Werkstatt nur für den Anbau benötige. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern man da tolerant genug ist, das zu tun, ohne dass ich die Teile da gekauft habe. Schließlich können sie daran ja nicht viel verdienen.
Dann ist die Gefahr von shclampiger Arbeit für mich noch größer. Ok, vielleicht sehe ich das auch zu negativ.

Daher würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr für Erfahrungen mit Bike-Shops in Köln in Bezug auf Kompetenz, Beratung, Preise und Reparatur gemacht habt.
Welche sind zu empfehlen, welche sollte man eher meiden.

Ich selbst war schon in verschiedenen und habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:

Radsport Schlösser - Heidelberger Straße 16:
- kleiner Shop, man kommt immer gleich dran
- Preise  Shop ok
- Preise Werkstatt teuer
(Anbau LX-V-Brakes+Hebel 25 Euro, Anbau Kassette, Kurbeln, Kettenblätter 25 Euro)

Bike+Sport Riedel - Olpener Straße 250 (Ecke Frankfurter Straße):
- sehr gute Beratung
- zu den Preisen kann ich nix sagen
(Anbau von Pedalen (nicht dort gekauft) kostenlos zusammen mit Mechaniker)

Jung KG Zweirad Jung - Clevischer Ring 74 (ZEG):
- größerer Shop, evtl. Wartezeiten
- gute Beratung
- Preise normal
(alte Kassette an neues Laufrad machen lassen - kostenlos)

bike & skate - Hansaring 95 (Ecke Ritterstraße - gegenüber vom "Musik"-Saturn):
- kleiner Shop
- gute Beratung
- Preise ok
(Mantel gekauft, Achse geschenkt bekommen)

Fahrrad Discount K.Wieland - Brühler Straße 116
- kleiner Shop
- schlechte Beratung
- Preise ok
(nach 4 Wochen Nachfrage nach einem Kettenreinigungsgerät hab ich es aufgegeben)
(und die konnten keinen 1000-DM-Schein wechseln  )

Bike Perfect - Bonner Straße 180
- sehr gute Beratung
(manchmal kommen sie mir aber etwas überheblich vor)
- große Auswahl
- Preise ok
- Reparatur nur mit Termin
- Preise Werkstatt ok
(Anbau von Tretlager, Kurbelsatz, Kettenblättern)
negativ: Reklamation von Radhandschuhen hat sich über ein halbes Jahr hingezogen, am Ende Geld zurückbekommen, aber war nervig)

Cycle Werx - Bonner Wall 118
- größerer Shop
- gute Beratung
- Preise ok
(Radjacke, Bremsklötze gekauft)

Radhaus K - Hansaring 29 (ZEG):
- Beratung geht so
- Werkstatt super (ich konnte zuschauen und mitmachen)
- Preise ok
- Montage 9 Euro (Kette, Kassette, Gripshift ausgetauscht)

?? - Venloer Straße Ecke Limburger Straße
- Beratung schlecht

B.O.C. - Venloer Straße/ Ecke Gürtel:
- nach der Neueröffnung (dreiviertel Jahr her) Werkstatt sehr preiswert
- Beratung in Werkstatt ok


----------



## Lythande (27. Juni 2004)

Viel kann ich zwar nicht beisteuern, aber ich habe folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:

*Zweiradcenter Prumbaum, Dellbrücker Hauptstraße, Köln Dellbrück*

nette Verkäufer, die jedoch verwundert sind, wenn man als Frau nach einer Ritzelbürste fragt und auch noch weis wie das Ding aussieht.

durchschnittliche Preise würde ich sagen,

empfehlen auch die Konkurenz, wenn es nicht anders geht

Bei Wartungen sollte man aber vorher einen Termin vereinbaren.

mittelgroßer Laden 

*Weile, Humperdinck Str. 2 , Köln Dellbrück*

Fand ich persönlich mehr als nur unsympathisch. 

Preise: ein Schlauch war 1  teurer als beim Prumbaum, dafür bietet er Vorjahrshelm günstiger an.

Bei Reparaturen sollte man einen Termin machen geht aber dann sehr schnell. Wenn man kein Markenbike besitzt sollte man den Laden meiden.

kleiner Laden

*Zweirad Feld, Einsteinstr. 35, St. Augustin*

Trotz Stress sehr höfliche Verkäufer, die einen freundlich beraten.

Preise: Haben im Sommer einige Zeit Angebotswochen. Ein Mantel war ca. 3  billiger als beim Prumbaum. Die Preise für Wartungen etc. kann ich am Donnerstag mitteilen.

Bitten in den Sommermonaten um Terminabsprachen

sehr großer Geschäftsraum, den man aber an Samstagen besser meiden sollte.

*Pfister, Britania Hütte, Berg. Gladbach*


netter kleiner Laden mit sympathischem Verkäufer.

War bisher nur einmal da, aber Sie haben zu mindestens nicht mein gutes altes Einkaufsrad als "billiges Supermarktbike" (habe es in einem amerikanischen Sportgeschäft gekauft) bezeichnet.  Jedenfalls wollten Sie sich damals eine extra Anfertigung für mein kleines Problemchen ausdenken. Es gab aber kurze Zeit später ein neues Rad und das Problem war gelöst. 

Tut mir leid, wenn es nicht sehr Informativ ist, aber bisher hatte ich einen großen Bruder der für so was zuständig war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

schaut mal in folgenden Thread nach:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3474

Dort werdet Ihr auch ein paar Informationen erhalten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Ecke2000 (27. Juni 2004)

Hi Hardy!

Danke für den Tipp, den Thread habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich suche ja nciht unbedingt einen Shop mit großer Auswahl, mir geht es eher um eine gute Werkstatt und kompetente Mechaniker.

Nichts desto weniger werde ich demnächst mal den Bikebahnhof und "Lindlau am Ring" aufsuchen, der wurde ja mehrfach gelobt.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Jägermeister (28. Juni 2004)

Ecke60033 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Hardy!
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, den Thread habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber ich suche ja nciht unbedingt einen Shop mit großer Auswahl, mir geht es eher um eine gute Werkstatt und kompetente Mechaniker.
> 
> ...



ich habe gute erfahrung mit einem kleinen laden in porz gemacht
er arbeitet mit dem fahradladen auf dem bonner wall zusammen.

Frankfurter str. 488, 51145 köln, tel. 02203/294461 für die werkstatt muss ein termin gemacht werden

gruß schorsch


----------



## wolli101 (28. Juni 2004)

Aus Erfahrung empfehlen kann ich Cycle Werx. Die sind nett, schnell und kompetent. Hände weg von Bike Perfect. Ich war erst letzte Woche dort wg. einer defekten HA-Nabe an meinem Corratec. So was von unfreundlich und unflexibel - und das Rad hab ich auch noch bei denen gekauft. Und heute muss ich mir anhören, dass wäre ja alles ganz exotischer Schrott, dass müsse gegen Shomano ausgetauscht werden, was aber nicht möglich sein, weil Shimano keine Naben liefern könne.

   

Knapp 100,- Euro sollte das Ganze übrigens kosten. Nach einem wortlosen Abgang meinerseits hab ich dann bei Cycle Werx für 90,- Euro einen kompletten Laufradsatz gekauft. 

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## Beach90 (28. Juni 2004)

hallo ihr kölschen jecken , ich will am freitag zu biscycles nach köln und reise von richtung troisdorf mit dem zug an ... könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich aus und um steigen muss um dahin zu kommen ?
thx beach


----------



## raffic (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo

@ Beach90
Der bicycles ist in Ehrenfel. Aus der U-Bahn must du Venloer Strasse Gürtel
aussteigen. Ich glaube die 3 und 4 fährt dahin schau aber besser noch mal nach.

Ansonsten gehe ich wenn was an meinem Mopet ist zum Cyclewerx die sind nett haben ahnung und sind  auch ganz flott. Preise sind auch O.K.

Gruss
raffic


----------



## Lythande (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo beach,

raffic Hat recht! Am besten fährst Du mit der S-Bahn bzw. Zug bis nach Deutz.

Nimm den Ausgang "Ottoplatz". 






Wo Insel Hotel steht, da ist die Haltestelle der Linie 3 + 4)

Wenn Du nach Links siehst, dann müstest Du die Haltestelle der Linie 3 + 4 schon liegen sehen! (Zu Orientierung: Cafe Especial mit Terrasse, Hotel Constantin, Restaurant Latino, Geschäft Mita, Arena Grill, Hotel Insel mit Terasse und blauen Schirmen)

 Am besten überquerst Du erstmal den Taxistand, Treppe runter, über den Platz, über die Fußgängerampel (Ecke Neuhöfferstr., Constantinstr. und Opladenerstr.)

Nun nach links über die nächste Fußgängerampel. An all den oben genannten Geschäften vorbei. Hinter dem Inselhotel kurz rechts. Dann kommt schon die nächste Fußgängerampel zur Haltestelle.

Nimm den ersten Bahnsteig (der, der näher am Hotel liegt).

Von hier aus nimmst Du dann die Linie 3 oder 4 Richtung Innenstadt bzw. Bocklemünd. Du fährst bis zur Haltestelle "KÖLN-Ehrenfeld-Venloer Str./Gürtel "

Ab da must Du Dich dann nach der nachfolgenden Karte richten:


----------



## peppaman (2. Juli 2004)

Ecke2000 schrieb:
			
		

> , mir geht es eher um eine gute Werkstatt und kompetente Mechaniker.
> 
> Nichts desto weniger werde ich demnächst mal den Bikebahnhof .... aufsuchen




sehr gute Wahl 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2004)

Lythande schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo beach,
> 
> raffic Hat recht! Am besten fährst Du mit der S-Bahn bzw. Zug bis nach Deutz.
> 
> ...




Geht auch einfacher, wenn der Herr Strand aus Troisdorf kommt, kann er gleich die S-Bahn aus Hennef nehmen, müßte S12 sein und bis zum Bahnhof Ehrenfeld durchfahren. Es soll auch sowas wie Fahrpläne geben.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (2. Juli 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr kölschen jecken , ich will am freitag zu biscycles nach köln und reise von richtung troisdorf mit dem zug an ... könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich aus und um steigen muss um dahin zu kommen ?
> thx beach



Hi!

An Deiner Stelle würde ich gar nicht nach Bicycles in Köln fahren. Habe da nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. War dreimal da und nicht einmal war auch nur ein Angebotsteil aus dem Flyer zu bekommen. Außerdem habe ich dann Sachen bestellt und auch auf mehrmalige Anfrage habe ich nie eine Antwort bekommen ob oder wann meine Teile denn kommen. Die Verkäufer waren unhöflich und inkompetent. Nach drei Monaten hat tatsächlich einer angerufen und gesagt, daß meine Schuhe angekommen wären, da hatte ich dann aber schon seit zwei Monaten andere.

Aus dem Katalog habe ich schon öfter bestellt und die Sachen waren auch wirklich immer alle sehr in Ordnung und ich bin völlig zufrieden, aber der Laden in Köln ist die Reise nicht wert.

Viele Grüße

Simone


----------



## Ecke2000 (12. Juli 2004)

Thema Cyclewerx:

Ok, sie sind nett, hilfsbereit und der Anbau der Teile war verdammt billig. (neuer Lenker, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel, neuer Steuersatz - Anbau:39 Euro)
Aber der verantwortliche Mechaniker hatte wohl einen schlechten Tag.
1. Tachohalter verkehrtherum angebaut
2. Klingel hing noch an der alten Lenkerstange
3. Lenkerstopfen waren auch noch am alten Lenker
4. HAC4-Sender falsch herum angebaut
5. Plaste-Abdeckplatten der Gripshiftschalter vergessen wieder dran zumontieren (hab ich dummerweise erst zuhause gesehen.
6. Kabelführungsdinger nicht zurückgegeben, die waren teuer! Hab ich leider auch erst auf dem Heimweg bemerkt.
7. Lenkerklemmplatte des alten Steuersatzes fehlt auch.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sie mir das Zeugs morgen noch geben und nicht immer so schlampig arbeiten.

Man soll ja nicht von einem Mal auf immer schließen, von daher geh ich bestimmt mal wieder hin (außer morgen)


----------



## BBB (27. Juli 2004)

geh zum racer  
___________________
timmy timmy timmy timmy
http://www.voll-ins-flat.de.vu/


----------



## cyclewerx (12. November 2004)

Ecke2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Cyclewerx:
> 
> Ok, sie sind nett, hilfsbereit und der Anbau der Teile war verdammt billig. (neuer Lenker, neuer Vorbau, neue Gabel, neuer Steuersatz - Anbau:39 Euro)
> Aber der verantwortliche Mechaniker hatte wohl einen schlechten Tag.
> ...



Hallo Ecke 2000,
Ich habe deinen Kommentar leider erst jetzt gelesen.
Du bist völlig im Recht mit deiner Unzufriedenheit und ich hoffe nur das du das auch bei uns erwähnt hast. Ich versichere dir das wir auch ständig bemüht sind uns weiter zu verbessern. Warum das mit der Montage nicht so geklappt hat wie du und ich mir das vorstellen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber so etwas soll halt nicht passieren. Ich hoffe wir haben danach alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit erledigt. Sorry für die Umstände
FRANK


----------

